# 16 month old with holes in his teeth, dont think it's decay...?



## 1love4ever

Hi, this is my first post in a long time, I hope there are still like-minded natural moms like there used to be here who can share some experience and knowledge in this situation-
When my son was 12 months old I noticed a small round hole on the backside of his tooth, the top tooth next to the 2 front teeth. On the backside of the same tooth on the opposite side of the 2 middle teeth, there was a smaller hole, about the size of a pin point, barely noticeable, next to the gumline. These have both since grown and the one on the first tooth that I noticed has eaten away so much of his tooth that it's broken off and there's about 2/3 of the tooth left. Now at 16 months today, I noticed that the top middle teeth- 1 has a hole on the front side of the tooth near the gumline, this has developed after just a few days, and the other has a very white line across the top of the tooth near the gumline. I do not believe it is decay because it is not brown, it's almost the same color as the rest of his teeth, maybe slightly grayer within the holes, but not much. And the affected teeth seem to get bright white spots on them initially. I am contemplating taking him to a pediactric dentist, but I want to be prepared, I want to know WHY this is happening, I dont just want them to tell me they can drill and fill, or extract, and I dont want my son going thru anything like this anyway! I don't know what to do, and I dont want to go in and be bombarded with unnecessary things just because I'm too clueless to know what to do. Anyone have any thoughts? How can I be/feel prepared? Thank you


----------



## sillysapling

Cavities don't start out brown- they start out as holes. By the time a cavity is going brown, or even black, it's gotten REALLY BAD. On the bright side- you're catching this early, it'll be a lot easier to manage and you're saving your kid a lot of pain. It _also_ means that it gives you time to give something natural a try before _having_ to resort to modern dentistry. That's a good thing! 

You can find more holistic dentists, but I don't off the top of my head know how. Hopefully someone else can give a suggestion.

It sounds like his teeth are weak. There are a lot of causes- genetics, current diet, your diet during pregnancy, modern dental practices, etc. That's not said to condemn _you_. We really don't, as a culture, know how to eat to keep our teeth healthy- I sure didn't know until I stumbled on it! Most of what we're taught is healthy is actually quite damaging. Some people hit the genetic lotto and can eat nothing but candy 24/7 and never get a single cavity, but most of us aren't so lucky.

"Cure Tooth Decay" and the research by Weston Price would both be good places to look into. I can give suggestions for a remineralization protocol, I'm not really sure what you're doing now. The big ones:

1. Is he using conventional toothpaste? If so, _ditch it_. Right now. That stuff inhibits your body's ability to heal your teeth. You don't want a toothpaste with xylitol, either, which a lot of the natural stuff has. That'll be fine once the cavities are gone- but it can inhibit the body's healing. 
2. Fermented/emulsified cod liver oil & high vitamin butter oil. You _can_ get whole fat butter from pasture raised cows, preferably at the height of the growing season- but the oil supplements are a lot cheaper. Some people swear by this alone.
3. Sugar? Out. Well, keep it very low. This is doubly true for added sugar, but you want to be careful with even high-sugar foods like fruits. 
4. Diet is a little touchy, and depends on how hard core you want to go. The strictest diet would look like this: No grains, no nuts, no fruit, only grass fed animal products, only healthy fats. "What am I supposed to eat then?!"-- yeah, that's _strict_, Weston Price himself showed that managing his diet protocol just one meal a day makes a difference.


----------



## 1love4ever

*reply to sillysapling*

Yeah I should have mentioned that in my original post, I've been eating a Weston A Price diet for about a year before i got pregnant with him, all thru pregnancy, while breastfeeding I've slacked off slightly, but still eating all organic food, some of it just is not so WAPF friendly lol. He has been getting FCLO here and there since he was about 5-6 months old, and as soon as I spotted the first hole he's gotten it almost daily and I added butter oil after seeing that hole. He's had sips of raw milk kefir since he was 6-7 months old, but since our raw milk source is currently not producing then he hasnt had it for awhile. I have started getting raw milk cheese for him tho. We also do kombucha, fermented foods, soaked grains, eat lots of eggs and grass finished meat, lots of Kerrygold butter etc, and we brush with Earthpaste. This is one reason why I am SO frustrated, is I felt like I've done EVERYTHING right!! He was born at home, not a c-section and I have not taken antibiotics since I was a teenager, he's never had so much as a dose of ibuprofin, etc. I did call a naturopathic dentist who said it sounded as if he may have an enamel defect, but I know nothing about this, and they do not treat patients who are too young to sit in the chair themselves and not have to be put under. I also talked to a mainstream pediatric dentist who said it did sound like decay and that they would recommend putting him under and pulling the 4 affected teeth then waiting for the adult teeth to come thru. So I dont know what to do. I imagine they're correct in assuming he has an enamel defect however, I thought I was doing everything right, the ped dentist did get after me about breadfeeding at night, but heck I breastfed my older kids all thru the night too up to 18 months old and they've got no decay. Anyway, any thoughts on what the best course of action would be since I'm already doing all the WAPF things that I am able to do, and if I do end up having to get his front teeth pulled, what do I need to know? What are some ways I can help him thru this? Does anyone have any experience with a similar situation?


----------



## 1love4ever

Oh I meant to say too in my last post, THANK YOU for your help and suggestions, and for putting this great info out there  I too had no idea about this stuff for the longest time, and it was wonderful Mothering moms like yourself, talking about it, that first got me started, now I'm a WAPF nut  Obviously a defect like I'm guessing he has, likely caused by genetics, probably cant be helped much, but once he's old enough I'm going to take him to a naturopathic dentist to try and save his adult teeth at least! The idea of a drug giong into his body to be put under as a baby just blows me away, I am so upset and scared for him if It comesto that.
Oh I forgot to say that we do very very little sugar, we do eat a lot of fruit but not much citrus, the dentist did say to counteract fruit sugar with a protein (like cheese) so I've been being sure he gets a piece of egg or something along with this fruit, then brushing right after, and sometimes I brush with coconut oil+baking soda instead of Earthpaste.



sillysapling said:


> Cavities don't start out brown- they start out as holes. By the time a cavity is going brown, or even black, it's gotten REALLY BAD. On the bright side- you're catching this early, it'll be a lot easier to manage and you're saving your kid a lot of pain. It _also_ means that it gives you time to give something natural a try before _having_ to resort to modern dentistry. That's a good thing!
> 
> You can find more holistic dentists, but I don't off the top of my head know how. Hopefully someone else can give a suggestion.
> 
> It sounds like his teeth are weak. There are a lot of causes- genetics, current diet, your diet during pregnancy, modern dental practices, etc. That's not said to condemn _you_. We really don't, as a culture, know how to eat to keep our teeth healthy- I sure didn't know until I stumbled on it! Most of what we're taught is healthy is actually quite damaging. Some people hit the genetic lotto and can eat nothing but candy 24/7 and never get a single cavity, but most of us aren't so lucky.
> 
> "Cure Tooth Decay" and the research by Weston Price would both be good places to look into. I can give suggestions for a remineralization protocol, I'm not really sure what you're doing now. The big ones:
> 
> 1. Is he using conventional toothpaste? If so, _ditch it_. Right now. That stuff inhibits your body's ability to heal your teeth. You don't want a toothpaste with xylitol, either, which a lot of the natural stuff has. That'll be fine once the cavities are gone- but it can inhibit the body's healing.
> 2. Fermented/emulsified cod liver oil & high vitamin butter oil. You _can_ get whole fat butter from pasture raised cows, preferably at the height of the growing season- but the oil supplements are a lot cheaper. Some people swear by this alone.
> 3. Sugar? Out. Well, keep it very low. This is doubly true for added sugar, but you want to be careful with even high-sugar foods like fruits.
> 4. Diet is a little touchy, and depends on how hard core you want to go. The strictest diet would look like this: No grains, no nuts, no fruit, only grass fed animal products, only healthy fats. "What am I supposed to eat then?!"-- yeah, that's _strict_, Weston Price himself showed that managing his diet protocol just one meal a day makes a difference.


----------



## 3lilchunklins

Well if he does end up getting his teeth pulled, arnica 30C is the way to go! My DS got his 4 front teeth pulled at 2 and a half years old... They gave us a script for liquid lortab (still adult pain killer even though its liquid). We didn't have to give it to him because we gave him a dose of arnica before surgery, after surgery, and as needed thereafter. 
It is scary for them, try talking to him about it before hand.


----------



## sillysapling

Sometimes you just get unlucky. Yeah, sounds like you're doing everything right. I'm sure if we sat down and over-analyzed everything we'd find something you could change. Just stick a bit more to WAPF and make sure he gets the FCLO/HVBO every day and hope. Just throwing stuff out there:

-Diatomaceous earth
-Making sure any animal products are grassfed
-Cutting out non-soaked grains/nuts
-Cutting out fruit (yeah, I've heard of someone going that hardcore, some people cut out all starch- I think it's a little crazy)

When I was 3, I got root canals because my teeth had gotten _so _bad that I was screaming in pain and the cavities were _black_ and _big_. My adult teeth would be perfect if I could stop stressing and grinding my teeth. Personally, with both my teeth and my child's, I'd wait until it shows sign of causing discomfort before rushing in to pull the teeth. You didn't mention that it was upsetting him. If it were causing him pain or impacting his diet, that'd be one thing, but if he's not bothered you can take a 'wait and see' approach.

Look up enamel defects and see if you can find anything homemade to help, but at this point I'm not seeing anything that screams "fix this and everything will be okay".


> we brush with Earthpaste


I've seen people express concerns about xylitol, which is an ingredient in some Earthpaste products, inhibiting the remineralization process. My teeth did seem to do better when I stopped using a xylitol toothpaste, but my diet improved at the same time so it's hard to say. That's kind of grasping at straws at this point, though. I agree, it sounds like you're doing everything right.


----------



## Asiago

You had mentioned white spots, that sounds like flourosis from excess flouride. It also causes pitting of the enamel and white lines.
It can occur in primary teeth as well as adult teeth.

http://www.cdc.gov/fluoridation/safety/dental_fluorosis.htm

"Dental fluorosis is a change in the appearance of the tooth's enamel. These changes can vary from barely noticeable white spots in mild forms to staining and pitting in the more severe forms. Dental fluorosis only occurs when younger children consume too much fluoride, from any source, over long periods when teeth are developing under the gums."

.......Perhaps the drinking water supply? Even private wells can have high levels.

More info on flourosis in primary (baby teeth, milk teeth):

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/11474919/?i=2&from=/10085657/related


----------



## 1love4ever

Thanks, I do know I could be a little better with his diet with fewer grains and fruit but also have to do what we can afford, we raise our own chickens for eggs on grass, scraps, herbs and organic feed so they're the best quality, and beef is local, grass and alfalfa only fed. We do really good on diet, but not excellent I guess, due to time and financial restraints. We use the one Earthpaste that doesnt have xylitol but i ordered some ingredients for making my own toothpaste that will be better at remineralizing.

We filter out the flouride in our water with a Berkey with the flouride attachments, not a chance I'd let that go into my kids bodies. I was told by one dentist that the 
white spots is demineralization (and be sure to put lots of fluorideright on those spots and let the toothpaste sit on the tooth overnight toreally get the spot remineralized! Which of course I didn't do), and I was toldby another dentist that their opinion of the white spots was that it was atooth that had started to form a cavity but then healed itself and the whitewas new tooth that had healed. Theperson who said demineralization was probably right, but I don't think ademineralized spot needs fluoride to remineralize, I think it needs minerals&#8230;. Lol
Anyway, like I said, I have thought all along that I've doneeverything right and am now going through this, so am pretty frustrated. Our current plan is to wait and see, andwatch him for any signs that his mouth is bothering him and he's in pain. I do not believe in prophylactic toothremoval lol, so do not plan to have them out unless it's clear there's no otheroption. Just at the rapid rate that they'vedeveloped holes, broken, etc, I do need to think about the strong likelihoodthat this will continue and removal will become necessary. Thanks for the thoughts and encouragement sillysappling!



Asiago said:


> You had mentioned white spots, that sounds like flourosis from excess flouride. It also causes pitting of the enamel and white lines.
> It can occur in primary teeth as well as adult teeth.
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/fluoridation/safety/dental_fluorosis.htm
> 
> "Dental fluorosis is a change in the appearance of the tooth's enamel. These changes can vary from barely noticeable white spots in mild forms to staining and pitting in the more severe forms. Dental fluorosis only occurs when younger children consume too much fluoride, from any source, over long periods when teeth are developing under the gums."
> 
> .......Perhaps the drinking water supply? Even private wells can have high levels.
> 
> More info on flourosis in primary (baby teeth, milk teeth):
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/11474919/?i=2&from=/10085657/related





sillysapling said:


> Sometimes you just get unlucky. Yeah, sounds like you're doing everything right. I'm sure if we sat down and over-analyzed everything we'd find something you could change. Just stick a bit more to WAPF and make sure he gets the FCLO/HVBO every day and hope. Just throwing stuff out there:
> 
> -Diatomaceous earth
> -Making sure any animal products are grassfed
> -Cutting out non-soaked grains/nuts
> -Cutting out fruit (yeah, I've heard of someone going that hardcore, some people cut out all starch- I think it's a little crazy)
> 
> When I was 3, I got root canals because my teeth had gotten _so _bad that I was screaming in pain and the cavities were _black_ and _big_. My adult teeth would be perfect if I could stop stressing and grinding my teeth. Personally, with both my teeth and my child's, I'd wait until it shows sign of causing discomfort before rushing in to pull the teeth. You didn't mention that it was upsetting him. If it were causing him pain or impacting his diet, that'd be one thing, but if he's not bothered you can take a 'wait and see' approach.
> 
> Look up enamel defects and see if you can find anything homemade to help, but at this point I'm not seeing anything that screams "fix this and everything will be okay".
> 
> I've seen people express concerns about xylitol, which is an ingredient in some Earthpaste products, inhibiting the remineralization process. My teeth did seem to do better when I stopped using a xylitol toothpaste, but my diet improved at the same time so it's hard to say. That's kind of grasping at straws at this point, though. I agree, it sounds like you're doing everything right.


----------



## 1love4ever

Thank you for sharing! Did they try to push antibiotics on him? Did he ever have any issues since he was missing those teeth or did they just eventually come in and that was that? A friend whose son had 1 tooth pulled said that her dentist had kinda scared her into getting it done by telling her that the condition of those baby teeth, even if not rotted, just if they are in bad shape, can affect the whole formation of the palette as it grows and how the adult teeth come in and all, but that it's fine if the teeth are missing entirely, which sounded a little off to me, and to her as well, if you might know anything about that? I took arnica 60x for afterpains after having him, but it did absolutely nothing for the pain, so I kinda dismissed arnica as a pain reliever, but you think it works? I recently had a wisdom tooth out and took ibuprofin every 6 hours for 30 hours rather than filling the script and I thought it did just fine relieving the pain, not that I'd want him on ibuprofin even, but I'd rather that than a script.



3lilchunklins said:


> Well if he does end up getting his teeth pulled, arnica 30C is the way to go! My DS got his 4 front teeth pulled at 2 and a half years old... They gave us a script for liquid lortab (still adult pain killer even though its liquid). We didn't have to give it to him because we gave him a dose of arnica before surgery, after surgery, and as needed thereafter.
> It is scary for them, try talking to him about it before hand.


----------



## 3lilchunklins

They didn't push abx. 
The whole situation really sucked for us because they had us sign consent forms before hand so they could do whatever they felt was necessary. They told us that they had been pulled *after* it had been done. DH swore if he ever saw that dentist that he'd knock his four front teeth out! We felt like they did it out of spite because we put up such a fight about amalgam fillings.
DS is 6 and a half and his adult teeth still haven't come in... 
I was told the front teeth have no part to play in the shape of the mouth or how straight the teeth are. They told me the molars are what affects that kind of stuff.
As far as arnica goes, we swear by it! It will help with the swelling too. I think for birth afterpains you need the 200C. DH even used the arnica 200 when he had an accessed tooth and ran out of hydrocodones (sp?).And said the arnica worked better.
I had to order it though. The health food store by me never even heard of 200C.


----------



## 3lilchunklins

The only thing having those teeth pulled effected is his speech. Since they were pulled before he learned how to really talk, and apparently we use those teeth to form words, there are some words he can't pronounce correctly. Like quarter and turtle sound *exactly* the same. 
HTH


----------



## MyFillingQuiver

Some wonderful advice here!

I have had teeth issues since toddlerhood. My teeth look great now, and are in good health because of tremendous amounts of money and effort spent. The dentist even tells me it doesn't matter how hard I work on them, it will always be a fight.

We have 8 children. All of them have a full mouth of teeth, even the littlest. ONE of our children, though raised exactly the same, is at the dentist once every other month or so. She has constant small little decay (if we didn't go more often we'd not notice it until large/painful) then fillings that fall out, tooth extractions, etc.

Why? You know? Seven children (yes the youngest is too young still to tell, but they appear incredibly healthy) who have never had a cavity, even the oldest, and even the two preteens with braces! 

I just wanted to send hugs, that sometimes we can do all the right stuff, and still teeth are just part of a dying body. There are great suggestions here, and I second the arnica advice. I hope you find a good treatment/solution, and that you and your DS can feel better about it all 

Blessings!


----------



## 1love4ever

Thanks so much for sharing! Wow that is ridiculous that they did that, how awful, so much for informed consent eh?  Do u think the teeth actually needed pulled? I hadnt even thought about speech, thanks for pointing that out. He doesnt do much talking now so I'm sure if they were pulled now he'd have the same issue. Thanks for the advice about arnica too! Thats exciting to know, I have the 60X one. Where do u get your 200X from? I've been giving him Bioplasma cell salts too. I know I really need to order the calc ones specifically and the 6X or 12X of those for them to really help, we're trying not to spend money right now tho so they'll have to wait and I will make due with the bioplasma for now lol. Oh also what brand name of arnica do u recommend? I've heard that Hylands is not the best but they seem to be the most popular for some reason? He will hardly let me look in his mouth but I'm actually thinking they may be improving from the little glimpses I get here and there  I've been giving him FCLO and BO daily (before he was just getting FCLO here and there), kombucha, Synergy Company vitamin C powder, some DE here and there, salmon roe, very few grains, lots of meat, veggies, coconut oil, Kerrygold butter and eggs, a few drops of Omica Organics Fulvic minerals in water daily, some Mother Earth Minerals minerals of life from the dropper into his mouth for him to swallow daily, green can of Great Lakes collagen, I add kelp and unrefined salt to just about everything so he gets that as he always has. I probably wont be able to get raw milk again til March but I will be making kefir again when I start getting milk, and since I"m breastfeeding I also am making sure to be taking a whole foods based multi daily and my FCLO. And I made him the remineralizing toothpaste from The Healthy Home Economist, which he swallows so he also gets some coconut oil and dolomite from that lol! thanks everyone for all the help and advice, we're watching and waiting for now 



3lilchunklins said:


> They didn't push abx.
> The whole situation really sucked for us because they had us sign consent forms before hand so they could do whatever they felt was necessary. They told us that they had been pulled *after* it had been done. DH swore if he ever saw that dentist that he'd knock his four front teeth out! We felt like they did it out of spite because we put up such a fight about amalgam fillings.
> DS is 6 and a half and his adult teeth still haven't come in...
> I was told the front teeth have no part to play in the shape of the mouth or how straight the teeth are. They told me the molars are what affects that kind of stuff.
> As far as arnica goes, we swear by it! It will help with the swelling too. I think for birth afterpains you need the 200C. DH even used the arnica 200 when he had an accessed tooth and ran out of hydrocodones (sp?).And said the arnica worked better.
> I had to order it though. The health food store by me never even heard of 200C.


----------



## 1love4ever

Thanks for sharing! Just out of curiosity, your child with teeth issues, is he/she closer in age to the next oldest sibling vs your other kids spacing? Was this baby c-sectioned or were you or they given antibiotics in the pregnancy/birth or they as a baby? These are just some things I've read that they say have an impact on the likelihood of decay happening. My youngest who's having all the issues now is quite close in age with his older sibling so that may be a contributing factor for us, or it may be his genetics with having weak tooth enamel. You are very right about what u said it being a part of a dying body :/
Oh, forgot to also mention we've been doing more fermented veggies as well  Ran out of raw milk cheese for him so have to wait a few more weeks til the next Azure Standard drop! I live in a small town with almost no organic food lol



MyFillingQuiver said:


> Some wonderful advice here!
> 
> I have had teeth issues since toddlerhood. My teeth look great now, and are in good health because of tremendous amounts of money and effort spent. The dentist even tells me it doesn't matter how hard I work on them, it will always be a fight.
> 
> We have 8 children. All of them have a full mouth of teeth, even the littlest. ONE of our children, though raised exactly the same, is at the dentist once every other month or so. She has constant small little decay (if we didn't go more often we'd not notice it until large/painful) then fillings that fall out, tooth extractions, etc.
> 
> Why? You know? Seven children (yes the youngest is too young still to tell, but they appear incredibly healthy) who have never had a cavity, even the oldest, and even the two preteens with braces!
> 
> I just wanted to send hugs, that sometimes we can do all the right stuff, and still teeth are just part of a dying body. There are great suggestions here, and I second the arnica advice. I hope you find a good treatment/solution, and that you and your DS can feel better about it all
> 
> Blessings!


----------



## 3lilchunklins

I got my arnica from amazon. I've used the lions gate brand and the bioron (sp?).

Would you mind posting a link to the remineralizing toothpaste please

And they got away with pulling all those teeth because they make you sign a consent form that basically says you agree to submit to their judgement of the treatment your child needs while they're under, since they don't even do xrays until the child is under...


----------



## MyFillingQuiver

1love4ever said:


> Thanks for sharing! Just out of curiosity, your child with teeth issues, is he/she closer in age to the next oldest sibling vs your other kids spacing? Was this baby c-sectioned or were you or they given antibiotics in the pregnancy/birth or they as a baby? These are just some things I've read that they say have an impact on the likelihood of decay happening. My youngest who's having all the issues now is quite close in age with his older sibling so that may be a contributing factor for us, or it may be his genetics with having weak tooth enamel. You are very right about what u said it being a part of a dying body :/
> Oh, forgot to also mention we've been doing more fermented veggies as well  Ran out of raw milk cheese for him so have to wait a few more weeks til the next Azure Standard drop! I live in a small town with almost no organic food lol


The spacing with her is the same/average as my other children.

I personally think it is from-

1) Genetics
2) C-section with antibiotics (I fought for a VBAC but they are "banned" at the local hospital, and I was new to the area. Now I have all natural VBAC's with no abx.
3) Vaccinations-we do not do any injections of any kind with any of our children since she was about 1 1/2


----------



## 1love4ever

Oh ok, well I am glad that you have been able to make decisions that you feel comfortable with! We dont vaccinate either and he was born at home. My parents have awful teeth and so does my husband but we assume that in all those cases it was due to very poor nutrition growing up because they had large families with very low incomes. I have never had a cavity and have excellent teeth, my younger brother has had several cavities but he is very close in age and could very well be from the extremely close pregnancies and him not being breastfed as a baby. But as far as anyone else in the family we are not really aware of their teeth, genetics etc so it very well could be genetic as well.



MyFillingQuiver said:


> The spacing with her is the same/average as my other children.
> 
> I personally think it is from-
> 
> 1) Genetics
> 2) C-section with antibiotics (I fought for a VBAC but they are "banned" at the local hospital, and I was new to the area. Now I have all natural VBAC's with no abx.
> 3) Vaccinations-we do not do any injections of any kind with any of our children since she was about 1 1/2


----------



## 1love4ever

Sure here it is http://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.com/natural-toothpaste-for-healing-cavities/
I didnt use any peppermint oil since he's too young and just increased the lemon oil, it doesnt taste wonderful at all but I use it and am ok with it, and my poor lil guy doesnt really have a choice :/ I didnt use stevia or any sweetener either. I did add about a half tsp of Hylands tooth and gum powder to this toothpaste which has the peppermint and stevia as whole herbs rather than the concentrated essential oils and I feel fine about that. I also used half pascalite clay and half betonite clay rather than all betonite, and I wish I'd have added like a tsp of raw cacao powder for it's remineralizing properties but I forgot.

Did the dentist later tell you why he thought that the teeth needed removed, did he have x-rays to validate his claims, and did you feel that his claims and the proof he showed you were valid reasons for having the teeth pulled? Did they not let you stay with your baby while he was under? Sorry for all the questions just trying to get an idea of all that is involved. I recently had a very simple wisdom tooth extraction and they gave me the same consent form, but since I was not being put under I crossed several things out lol, they didnt say anything about it tho. That would make me very uncomfortable as well, you'd think they'd be able to come inform the parents of their findings and ask permission to do whatever they were thinking was necessary before doing it rather than requiring that u sign the blanket consent form. :/ Sorry that happened to u! 



3lilchunklins said:


> I got my arnica from amazon. I've used the lions gate brand and the bioron (sp?).
> 
> Would you mind posting a link to the remineralizing toothpaste please
> 
> And they got away with pulling all those teeth because they make you sign a consent form that basically says you agree to submit to their judgement of the treatment your child needs while they're under, since they don't even do xrays until the child is under...


----------



## 3lilchunklins

Thank you for posting that link!
No they don't let you stay with you LO. They give them "goofy juice" which is some kind of sedative to make separating from the parents easier on the kid, supposedly. It made my DS drunk... And he was an angry drunk! He absolutely *flipped* when they took him to the OR. He screamed for me for as long as I could hear and probably until he was knocked out. It broke my heart. Very traumatic for both of us.
And of course as with any surgery, your child will have to fast from midnight the night before


----------



## sillysapling

...........wow, I really never appreciated how fantastic my dentist was I have no idea if we're going to manage to get as lucky with kiddo. That's really really awful.


----------



## nycmom18

OP, as far as reasons, have you thought about food intolerances or possible celiac? Perhaps a hair and mineral analysis might be worth it for you to figure out what's missing. This is what I'm thinking for my kiddos anyway. Hope everything turned out well!


----------

